# Forum About Russia Society  Modern situation in Russia.

## Eledhwen

В последние несколько лет я активно изучал обществознание и политологию. Здесь я поделюсь накопленными знаниями, которые ориентированы больше на моих соотечественников, чем на иностранцев. Будет плохое. Но будет и хорошее.  In the last few years I have been actively studied social and political science. Here I will share some knowledge, which focus more on my fellow citizens than to foreigners. Some will be bad. But some will be good also.

----------


## Eledhwen

Первое, о чём следует сказать, говоря о современной ситуации в России — это то, что в 1991 году мы проиграли Холодную войну. То есть войну, в которой воевали не пушками и танками, а информацией. А законы пишет победитель, а не проигравший. Так было всегда и везде.
Итак, что мы имели после «перестройки»:
1. Отток природных ресурсов, т.н. Соглашение о разделе продукции.
2. Эмиссия рубля, при котором рубль, через систему биржи и МВФ по сути является продолжением доллара. Посмотрите на любую банкноту — там нет РОССИЙСКОГО герба.
3. Продажа технологий и разработок.
4. Разоружение — ДОВСЕ и СНВ.
5. Эммиграция кадров, специалистов и студентов.
6. Ювенальная юстиция. 
Жутко? Да. К счасть некоторые вещи команде Путина и ему лично удалось перекрыть.   First that I must said, speaking about the current situation in Russia — is that in 1991 we lost the Cold War. That is a war without guns and tanks but with information. And the laws always written by the winners, not losers. It was always and everywhere.
So, what we had after “perestroika” (“rebuilding”):
1. Outflow of natural resources, the so-called Production sharing agreement.
2. Issue of the ruble, which it through exchanges and the IMF is essentially a continuation of the dollar. Look at any banknote — there are no RUSSIAN coat of arms.
3. Sale of technology and development.
4. Disarmament — the CFE and START.
5. Emigration personnel, professionals and students.
6. Juvenile Justice. 
Creepy? Yes. Fortunately some things Putin and his team managed to block.

----------


## DrBaldhead

> Посмотрите на любую банкноту — там нет РОССИЙСКОГО герба.
> .[/COLOR]

 Can the birdie on the left be considered as the coat of arms?   
Does the absence of fully rendered coat of arms on the USD mean that USA has lost something too?  
It's not like I disagree with something but this particular phrase seems over the top to me.

----------


## pushvv

1. kirschower: Мем "Путин отменил соглашение о разделе продукции"
2. Ну вы поняли, да?
3. Каких именно технологий? Как на это повлиял Путин?
4. Ну и что ДОВСЕ и СНВ? Нарушили страны участники ДОВСЕ - ДОВСЕ отменили, а СНВ, насколько я знаю, уже третий раз заключают, причем последний договор, если я не ощибаюсь, заключал господин Медведев.
5. Что конкретно сделал путин, чтобы уменьшить отток кадров? Поднял зарплату? Официанты в германии зарабатывают вдвое больше инженеров в россии, что как бы намекает.
6. Ювенальная юстиция была еще при Николае, насколько я знаю, потом её отменили, а господин Путин её опять принял (хотя это был Медведев, но вы же понимаете о чем я, да?), Но, в общем, плоха ювенальная юстиция или нет - довольно спорный вопрос.

----------


## Eledhwen

*DrBaldhead*, поскольку деньги являются официальным и единственным средством платежа в стране — на ней, как на документе, должны быть показаны важные моменты. Это касается и доллара. Вот серебряный американский доллар. Это не просто бумажка — она обеспечена серебром и на ней есть «печать» Федеральной Резервной Системы США. 
И посмотри на современный доллар — он ничем не обеспечен. Это просто ничем не обеспеченная резаная бумага. 
То же самое и с Российским рублем: на нём вообще нет ни герба России, ни указания его ценности. Зато вот настоящие деньги, так же обеспеченные серебром:   * *pushvv* забанен мной, как провокатор, поэтому я не могу читать его сообщения — только видеть, что они есть. Но если его вопросы или доводы вам показались интересными — цитируйте их.  *DrBaldhead* it because money is the official and the only means of payment in the country — like on the document should be shown the important points on it. This also applies to the dollar. Here is a silver American dollar. This is not just a piece of paper — it is backed with silver, and it is have “seal” of the Federal Reserve System.
- - -
And look at modern dollar — he has not provided at all. It's just a piece paper now. 
It's the same with the Russian ruble: it there is not a coat of arms of Russia, nor an indication of its value. But that's real money, also secured silver:
- - -  * *pushvv* banned me as a provocateur, so I can not read his messages — only to see what they are. But if his questions or arguments you found interesting than quote them.

----------


## Eledhwen

То есть банк, даже государственный — это частная контора, монопольно печатающая деньги. Да, все банки должны отчитываться перед правительством, но не подчиняться.
Банк — это элемент пирамиды власти, которая выглядит вот так:
1. Народ, профсоюзы.
2. Правительство.
3. Крупные корпорации.
4. Банки.
5. МВФ и Всемирный банк.
* Полномочия Президента находятся около третьего пункта. 
Элитные группы людей и корпорации, которыми они управляют, получили контроль буквально над всем (энергия, продукты питания, образование, здравоохранение). Они делают это путем контролирования финансового мира, не создавая никаких новых ценностей, а лишь управляя источником денег.   So a bank even the state it's a private firm which can monopoly to print money. Sure, all banks must required to report to the government, but not obey.
Bank it's a power pyramid element, which looks like this:
1. People and trade unions.
2. Government.
3. Large corporations.
4. Banks.
5. IMF and World Bank.
* The President's powers are about the third point. 
Elite group of people and corporations which they control, they have control also over all (energy, food, education, health). They do this by controlling the financial world, without creating new values, but only the driving source of the money.

----------


## DrBaldhead

Так вы, товарищ, к соотечественникам в рунет бы и шли. А вашей грамматикой тутошним иностранцам только мозг выносить.

----------


## Eledhwen

Теперь рассмотрим «Закон Магнитского». Now let's see “Magnitsky Act”. (Sorry, I tired. Russian only, but with quotes)  *Предыстория.*
Сергей Магнитский — бухгалтер и аудитор, работал в юридической компании “Firestone Duncan”. Компания оказывала юридические услуги, в том числе и фонду “Hermitage Capital Management”, который является членом _международной банковской группы_ HSBC. Летом 2007 года российское отделение фонда “Hermitage Capital” заподозрили в уклонении от уплаты налогов.
Сразу же после этого фонд продал все свои российские активы, как утверждало следствие — дочерние компании фонда незаконно скупали акции стратегических российских предприятий: «Газпром», «СургетНефтеГаз», «Роснефть».
Эта история закончилась арестом Сергея Магнитского за уклонение от уплаты налогов в особо крупном размере, а так же за пособничество фонду “Hermitage Capital Management”. 16 ноября 2009 года скончался в больнице СИЗО «Матросская тишина». 
Я нашел аналитическое видео, которое разъясняет суть этого закона (рус. / eng. quotes (not subs!)).

----------


## Eledhwen

*DrBaldhead*, Лучше, чем ничего.

----------


## Eledhwen

*Русская душа. / Russian Soul.* _Warning. Contents may not like the american or england reader._ 
Это западный термин. Если кратко — психология русского человека отрицает идею либерализма, которым руководствуется западная цивилизация. Русский человек в своей душе не согласен со следующими выводами из либеральных принципов: *1.* Каждый сам за себя. *2.* Правота сильного.
Они вытекают из полного равноправия и свобод, и из рыночной (то есть надгосударственной) экономики. 
Наполеон как-тоговорил: «Разделяй и властвуй!». Но девиз России — другой: «Соединяем и здравствуем!».  *Пример. / Example.*
Цели Англо-саксонского общества для упраления: управление для глубокой эксплуатации; ликвидация субъекта подчинения, путём изменения генной памяти. Особенно ярко это проявилось в период господства Британской Империи, подчинении Индии и опиумных войн в Китае. Искоренение и разобщение коренных североамериканских народов, в том числе индейцев.
Недавние события так же вызывают настороженность: война на Балканах (в центре Европы!), разобщение и расчленение Югославского государства и народа. Слова Мадлен Олбрайт: “Siberia is too large and rich to belong to one country”. Слова Маргарет Тэтчер: “The Russians should remain around 15 million, the minimum amount sufficient to enable that to obtain raw materials, and maintain gas and oil pipelines.”
Всё это свидетельствует о недостатках либерального принципа устройства общества. То есть старт у всех общий, каждый сам за себя, приоритет права сильного (победителя) перед побежденными. 
Однако в любом (американском и британском в том числе) обществе есть хорошие, и добропорядочные люди, которые понимают, что это тупиковый вектор развития. Для них говорить о какой-то там душе не имеет смысла. 
Цели Славянского общества — одного из ядер России — именно такие. Российская империя изначально формировалась на базе защиты народов, включенных в состав Российской империи. Т.е. работает условный принцип: «Ты иностранец? Как твоя идеология соотносится с нашей? Если плохо — не мешайте нам спокойно жить, а если хорошо — тогда давайте объединим наши сильные и лучшие стороны, и станем еще лучше». То есть существует _группа народов_, которая объединяется в единую нацию. 
Это не означает, что мы добрые, а другие — злые. Нет, это следствие культуры самих народов, потому что такие примеры есть не только в России и частично — Китае, но и в глубине остальных людей тоже. Где-то в большей, а где-то в меньшей степени. Я думаю ответ нужно искать не только в культуре, но и языке.
Например, русское слово «сила» изначально восходит к силе благородной, которая используется только в защите, а так же силе духа — при духовном росте самого человека.

----------


## sperk

Modern situation in Russia....Ну, какова ситуация? Я еще не слышал.

----------


## Eledhwen

Я рассказываю обо всём постепенно, потому что трудно охватить сразу всё. Итак, из того, что я описывал в самом начале. *1.* Соглашение о разделе продукции давно расторгнуто. Сейчас действуют только три точки:
— Харьягинское нефтяное месторождение (оператор — Total),
— «Сахалин-1» (оператор — ExxonMobil),
— «Сахалин-2» (оператор — Sakhalin Energy). *2.* Эмиссия рубля, при котором рубль, через систему биржи и МВФ продолжается. *3.* Продажа технологий и разработок запрещена. *4.* ДОВСЕ — расторгнут. СВН-3 принят с учетом Европейской системы ПРО и анализа угрозы. *5.* Отток специалистов очень сильно уменьшен из-за улучшения ситуации в стране, и ухудшений налогового давления в Европе. *6.* Законом запрещено вывозить детей на усыновление в США, готовится законопроект о запрете усыновления иностранными гражданами вообще, и обязательного сохранения ребенком российского гражданства при смене места жительства.

----------


## Eledhwen

Elvira Nabiullina will head the Russian Central Bank. I hope for the nationalization of the ruble.

----------


## Eledhwen

Инфографика от студии «Меркатор». Информация не только по теме этого топика. https://www.youtube.com/user/MercatorInfogr

----------


## Doomer

> В последние несколько лет я активно изучал обществознание и политологию.

 экзамен провалили?

----------


## Eledhwen

> Экзамен провалили?

 Очевидно, вам лучше знать.

----------


## pushvv

Откуда ему знать, провалил ты экзамен или нет? XD

----------


## Eledhwen

Trolling deleted. L.
Тема закрыта за провокационную пропаганду и размещение лживой информации.

----------

